# Rottweiler attacks child



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I hate the title but it's what happened.

A father with his three children, 19, 10 and 4 went to a field to grill.

In the next field, a woman (55) was playing with a young Rottweiler. The dog saw the family, approached them (whether running or trotting hasn't been published). The 10 year old screams and the dog bites the 4-year old in the head, causing serious, but not life threatening injuries. The lines are running hot here - comments on the net as to the blame are alive!! Some dpg lovers blame the 10 year old for screaming; the parents should have educated their children on how to behave with dogs - the dog haters now feel that the pot is overflowing and it's time to "do something!"

But what???

The 10-year old cannot help being frightened, whether educated in the Cynologie or not.

Where's our responsibility as dog owners to ensure that our dogs do not annoy or even worse, injure innocent persons?

It's now compulsory to undergo a course when you buy a dog. The thing is, who goes to these courses? Certainly not everyone and a lot of these all breed clubs running the course, are all for letting the dogs run free before they train??

Here, everything went wrong from the start probably. The owner is in prison, awaiting his court case for having allegedly murdered a family, father, mother and mentally handicapped daughter who were participants in a "Gifting Circle". Another suspect, a 48 year old woman is supposed to have got the dog for him from a Rottweiler breeder in Germany. The owner gave his permission to euthanise the dog, as well as another Rottweiler who had old-age symptoms and was in pain.

His mother was "playing" with the young dog when the accident happened. Apparently, she always had him off the lead as she "trusted" him.

Even the police got complaints for stating that the field was in an industrial area and not a usual grilling / picnic area. They were accused of stating that people who wanted to grill should not do it there!!!!

These are the facts so far.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Gillian

IMHO We as owners, are responsible for everything our dogs do, NO excuses. Kids yell when they play, they scream when they're scared.
Blaming this on the kid is ludicrus. Throw the book at the owner.
Leave the breeder alone, unless it can be proven the breeder knew the dog was dangerous (previous history) or that the buyer had a history of dog abuse or neglect. Breeders can't be held responsible for
stupid owners


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Gillian
> 
> IMHO We as owners, are responsible for everything our dogs do, NO excuses. Kids yell when they play, they scream when they're scared.
> Blaming this on the kid is ludicrus. Throw the book at the owner.
> ...


 
Agreed, 

now let's all get out there and do some Civil Agitation on dogs without liited on leash OB and NO off leash OB!


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

There are so many variables that only the people there no. But imo if your out in a public place short of a dog park especially when children are around all dogs should be on a leash. The fact that it's a Rott. makes it that much worse in the eye of the public. So many breeds get sterio typed. When most of the time it's handler era. I hear this more than alot from my breed of choice. Most people around here when I talk about my pups they ask what kind I tell them American Bulldog and there like oh pit why would you want a pit. So I get a little frustrated for 2 reasons for one that you can't explain the difference between a pit and an AB to them and the fact that they think all pits are just murderous uncontrolable animals. My boss is one of the worst. I don't talk with him about them at all. In his mind they should kill all rotts bulldogs gsd's and pretty much any dog that he has heard about bighting any one.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Does not matter why the dog did what he did. The owner is ALWAYS responsible for his dogs actions. I have seen this type of case in court before. The law here states that the dog must always be under the owners control regardless of breed.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

That goes for pretty much any animal. My cousins sons shetland pony got out one night. They got up noticed it was missing. They live less than a quartar mile off of a four lane as they went looking for it they pulled out on the road and looked left for traffic and pony and then looked right to see police and a 1 ton truck on the side of the road, drove down there and sure enough there was the pony. He had to pay for the repair of the guys truck in monthly installments. He basically bought a new truck for that particular log co.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Moore said:


> That goes for pretty much any animal. My cousins sons shetland pony got out one night. They got up noticed it was missing. They live less than a quartar mile off of a four lane as they went looking for it they pulled out on the road and looked left for traffic and pony and then looked right to see police and a 1 ton truck on the side of the road, drove down there and sure enough there was the pony. He had to pay for the repair of the guys truck in monthly installments. He basically bought a new truck for that particular log co.


HI Jason,

That sure ain't the way it works in Colorado. I was down in Las Animas at Charley B's place for a Mondio Ring training weekend. Coming back from dinner I ran into a bull. I did major damage to my 98 Ranger and killed the bull. Long story short. I found out from Charlie and the cop who came out, that this particular bull had gotten out on numerous occasions. I also found out that Colorado is a "free range" state and that the
bulls owner wasn't responsible for the damage to my Ranger.

The Ranchers hired help were out the next AM to butcher the bull and I didn't even get a steak for my trouble :-(


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Man that does suck. IMO if your animal causes the damage of any kind your responsible. I know accidents happen but it was still his animal. Of which seemed to a problem one at that. Hopefully you had insurance and you or your dog/dogs were not hurt.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Moore said:


> Man that does suck. IMO if your animal causes the damage of any kind your responsible. I know accidents happen but it was still his animal. Of which seemed to a problem one at that. Hopefully you had insurance and you or your dog/dogs were not hurt.


Hi Jason,

The dogs were in crates at Charlies place, so no problem there.
Unfortunately, all I had was liability insurance no Collision and no BIG Freakin Bull in the Middle of the Road coverage :-(

The Red Ranger still has a blue hood and right fender


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Unfortunately, all I had was liability insurance no Collision and no BIG Freakin Bull in the Middle of the Road coverage :-(


LMAO sorry but that was halarious I bet you will be adding that to your next policy.


----------

